# fishcam trouble



## jer79 (Oct 12, 2004)

I have a cheap fishcam camera and the monitor is bad, I think. has anyone salvaged the camera and found a way to hook one up to a lcd portable monitor or tv? the problem is the camera cable has a strange 5 pin connection. I cant seem to find a adapter to convert it to a common plug- in that would work in a lcd monitor that I can buy for less than 40 dollars. I know I can buy a new and better one. seems like a shame to throw it away and spend 300 dollars when I have the camera end of the package and battery and I could build a box out of plywood that would b better than those Velcro bags anyway.


----------

